# Harley is home!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Harley is home and already going to work!!!

We got him home last night and WOW is he flashy - but also a HANDFUL! He was never ever handled. I got him on the milkstand (finally) so that I could trim hooves, vaccinate, and worm - and put a collar and horse lead on him before I turned him loose with the boys (that way I could catch him). Well, I went to catch him and he pulled his head right out of the collar.

So then I decided to put a couple girls with him, and he bred Heather, but I can't get him to even come near me. I need to figure out how the heck I am going to recatch him again - LOL!

Here are some aweful pictures of him from last night - I will get somemore in daylight.

He is a BEAUTIFUL boy and I just  him


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

O he is gorgeous. I like him alot. Cant waite till my bucks get bigger and get their beards. Your lucky he is cute.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He's a nice looking fella!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooo i love that beard...as to cathing him..try food.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried everything - if he sees you 50 yards away he runs. Poor guy. Once I get him in with the boys, I can start handling him and he will get used to the "routine" as that is what I had to do with Blue - but he is worse! :hair:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

When my girls were wild I actually lassoed(sp?) them a couple of times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is really handsome.....  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! He looks REALLY good! I can't wait to see what kids you will get out of him! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad he is finally home! Handsome boy too.......as far as getting him tamed down, I'm pretty sure you can be very persuasive and persistent! Hmmmmmmm......treat him like your DH when you bring home more goats :ROFL: He'll be like a puppy in NO time!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Liz - you are going to get me in a bunch of trouble - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty color.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

handsome!

Congrats on your new addition!! :stars:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Just how do you treat your DH when you get more goats? :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, seemings how I don't tell him till the day we are leaving to get them, or I tell him when he gets home and they are already there ....... LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I caught the little booger last night. But not without incident. That little **** can run!!! Even on 3 legs! He must have fought pretty hard with Abba yesterday, as Abba broke part of his scur and had blood on him and Harley is now holding up his front left leg. It is a little swollen, but I really had to cut on his hooves, so I am watching it. 

Do you think that I should give him some banamine? If so, how much for a 40# Nigi?

Oh, and I didn't get out of this without not getting hurt either - I don't know if I sprained my finger really really bad or broke it, but man it hurts, swollen, and bruised. Then I pulled a muscle in my back trying to lift a huge igloo into the wheel borrow incase I couldn't catch the little jerk so that he would have shelter - it was supposed to rain, and then my knee locked. Boy, after last night - I felt OLD


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

well.... atleast you caught him :shrug:

Here is the dosage for Banamine off of FiasCoFarm's website:

Goat dose: SQ Injection 
1 ml per 100 lbs. once a day

Link to Dosage: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#fluxixin

Goodness it sounds like he beat you up pretty badly! :shocked:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

hope your finger is OK! :sigh: Man, did he beat you up!! :shocked:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohhh Ouch!!! :hug: Hope you heal well! I took a slippery trip across my muddy horse pen this past weekend and am still hurting from it so I hope you do heal quickly :rose: 

Do you have a stall or some small place to put him in? I would try just putting him in a smaller area so you could handle him more, let him see you bringing food, and just get used to you. Just my :2cents:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, the boys are in a oversized horse stall when it is raining out, so they are all in there now and I grab him and pet him so that he knows that I am not going to hurt him, and then I did what brandi has said - and started whistling while feeding. 

So we will see how it goes


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great Allison,,,he's a cutie! You guys must have got our rain...it poored here yesterday afternoon and through the night. It was no fun feeding yesterday in all that rain...I got soaked!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, banamine is 1cc per 100 lbs. :thumb: 

It wouldn't hurt to give him some. And take some Aspirin for yourself! :hug: Broken fingers are weird, some hurt real bad and others don't. I broke a piece off a bone in my finger and it hurt, but not bad enough that I thought I broke it. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with....Brandi and RunAround... :wink: ....banimine should help keep ...swelling down.....
Is he putting any weight on it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is putting some weight on it today - so that is good and he is eating. I am goin gto go catch him and take another peak at it and give him some meds.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very eye catching fella! Once he gets a feel for your place and sees how nice it is there, he should settle down. I think what they observe (how you are with your other goats), goes a long way in helping them adjust.

Wishing you speedy healing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is putting weight on it ....he should be just fine it will take a little while with a limp but it sounds like a good outcome.......... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tonight I came home and he was laying down shaking - so I am starting him on banamine as he is still holding that leg up (will put weight - but when he runs - it is easier to hold it up). 

I am not sure if he is scared of the other boys or if he is in pain - so I am going to go feed and open it up to the small area and let the boys out for a bit.

What do you all think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's been hurt by one of them so he is scared, being in a new place with strange goats and then getting picked on he's feelng intimidated. I'm sure the pain from his injury isn't helping but he's likely just scared. Any way you can keep him separate til he feels more comfortable?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I opened it up so that they had a bigger area for a while so that they can get out of their cubby. He is liking that alot better - and I gave him some banamine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it wont be easy but I would take his temp. Best to know if he is starting a fever or not


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy ......  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well he was real happy to get out yesterday and now has settled down. Now I did put him in the stall last night with Heather as she was flagging - and he went to town "being a boy" and did his thing. So obviously his hoof is not hurting him to badly - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hey.....that sounds like good news... :thumbup: ...Took his mind off of it ..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

